# Fenster anpassen an Bildschirmauflösung!



## Dark Dämon (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

Könnt mir wohl einer erklären wie ich das hinbekomme, das sich das Fenster immer an die entsprechene Bildschirmauflösung anpasst!

So wie hier: http://www.estudio.com/relaunch.htm (Das Menü anschlissend im extra Fenster)


danke schonmal vor ab!


----------



## Tribalman (12. Februar 2002)

Hasse mal die Suchfunktion benutzt?
Oder bei den Webmaster-Tutorials 
nachgesehn? Solltest Du vielleicht 
mal machen …


----------



## Avariel (12. Februar 2002)

Schade das die Site nicht bei den HP Reviews ist - ich würd nur zu gerne loswerden, was ich von ner Page halte, wo man den Enter-Button erst einfangen muss!


----------



## SirNeo (12. Februar 2002)

Das Fenster der Bildschirmgrösse anpassen ist ein einfaches JavaScript.

Hier das Script, nutze das nächste mal doch bitte die Suchfunktion.

<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
self.moveTo(0,0) 
self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight) 
//--> 
</script>


----------



## Dark Dämon (12. Februar 2002)

Super danke für die schnelle hilfe von euch!

werde nächstemal eratmal die suche funkion benutzen 


zu der seite kann ich nix sagen ist nicht meine!


----------

